# 204 ruger



## wilag1945 (Jan 18, 2011)

have a thompson center pro hunter in 204 ruger ,think made a mistake pros and cons on this rifle have a 6 to 24x50 nikon monarch ,pros and cons,how to get the best from this rifle scope combo kind of ammo bullet grain etc


----------



## pre-war (Mar 24, 2010)

What?


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

> What?


HA HA HA, Exactly!!!

I think you made a mistake too, it was skipping English class!


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

:drunk:


----------



## hogcaller (Dec 13, 2007)

"Kids, this brings me to my next point......DON"T DO CRACK!"


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

I thought all of the above, but didn't say it.


----------



## jtillman (Oct 31, 2005)

I'll take a whack at summerizing.

*have a thompson center pro hunter in 204 ruger ,think made a mistake pros and cons on this rifle* --I think its an excellent rifle and a nice cartridge for varmit & coyote hunting. Why do you think you made a mistake? The only con I see is it being a single-shot. Pros are that it should be a very excellent shooting rifle.

*have a 6 to 24x50 nikon monarch ,pros and cons* -Very nice scope, nothing wrong with it at all. Why the worry?

*how to get the best from this rifle scope combo kind of ammo bullet grain etc* -Mount the scope on the rifle with a good quality mount and rings. Find some 35gr or 40gr ammo and start shooting.

If that doesn't make any sense to you....you should really sell the rifle, scope and any ammo you have....as if you can't figure that out, you shouldn't be owning or posessing any type of firearm.


----------

